# Football players needed



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all

We're currently playing 5 a side football on a Thursday evening 6 till 7 and in need of some experienced new players to make up numbers. Majority of players are UK expats and it's just a friendly game so if anyone's interested just send me a message.

We also play in a competive 7's league on a Tuesday and are in need of a goalkeeper who can commit to regular games.

regards
JP


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

The headline got me excited until I opened the thread and saw that you're talking about soccer. I thought you were talking about real football!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just come to realize that everywhere else in the rest of the world... football is what you think of soccer and that not many people outside of the usa likes american football. 

Seven months until preseason


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

david.harmon said:


> real football!


Yeah, that game that you play with your hands!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

No better answer!


Mr Rossi said:


> Yeah, that game that you play with your hands!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

david.harmon said:


> The headline got me excited until I opened the thread and saw that you're talking about soccer. *I thought you were talking about real football![/*QUOTE]
> 
> :laugh: He was talking about real football


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Here you can find some more info

Football - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And actually it's called FUTBOL ;P


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No one has made the comment about rugby yet...


----------



## med (Feb 18, 2011)

JPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> We're currently playing 5 a side football on a Thursday evening 6 till 7 and in need of some experienced new players to make up numbers. Majority of players are UK expats and it's just a friendly game so if anyone's interested just send me a message.
> 
> ...


If you still want player, I'm here :clap2:


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Football Players Wanted*

Me and my uncle and a few of his friends play football on a saturday morning at 10am and monday evening at 7pm at the Meadows Hayya Gym indoor football pitch.
A few players have let us down this weekend so we need about 4 players (we already have 8) to play. It costs 38aed each to rent the pitch.
Our standard is ok, Please let me know if you would like to play.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## Dave178 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Players*



JPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> We're currently playing 5 a side football on a Thursday evening 6 till 7 and in need of some experienced new players to make up numbers. Majority of players are UK expats and it's just a friendly game so if anyone's interested just send me a message.
> 
> ...


Hi JP, 

If you are still looking for players for thursday nights i am interested.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I was a goalkeeper a few years back but won't be in Dubai until the end of the Month. The expanding waistline suggests I could do with some exercise.

Will drop you a message once we've arrived.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Is no-one interested? Could really do with some more players.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, im interested. Also, iv made a new thread about playing on saturday morning. is anyone here interested in that? If not, could you ask around your 5 a side team JPC?
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## Dave178 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Sat Football*



antpro26 said:


> Hi, im interested. Also, iv made a new thread about playing on saturday morning. is anyone here interested in that? If not, could you ask around your 5 a side team JPC?
> Thanks, Anthony.


I'd be interested in saturday football Ant. let me know if you get it together.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dave178 said:


> I'd be interested in saturday football Ant. let me know if you get it together.


Were definitely playing so just come along. Do you know where it is? Also, is there anyone else you can bring along cos were running a bit low on numbers?


----------



## Dave178 (Mar 14, 2011)

antpro26 said:


> Were definitely playing so just come along. Do you know where it is? Also, is there anyone else you can bring along cos were running a bit low on numbers?


Hi Ant,

I dont think i saw the address on this thread so if you could confirm it that would be great as i have sat nav in the car anyhow. I'm coming from the palm jumeirah if anyone else is going from there i can give a lift etc.

dont really know anyone else who plays at my company but i will ask.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dave178 said:


> Hi Ant,
> 
> I dont think i saw the address on this thread so if you could confirm it that would be great as i have sat nav in the car anyhow. I'm coming from the palm jumeirah if anyone else is going from there i can give a lift etc.
> 
> ...


Its at the hayya gym at the meadows, on the way to the Springs. Make sure you get the right one because there are 4 hayya gyms quite near each other. I'm unable to pm you my mobile number because yours blocked, think you need to ask a mod to enable it for you.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## Dave178 (Mar 14, 2011)

antpro26 said:


> Its at the hayya gym at the meadows, on the way to the Springs. Make sure you get the right one because there are 4 hayya gyms quite near each other. I'm unable to pm you my mobile number because yours blocked, think you need to ask a mod to enable it for you.
> Thanks, Anthony.


Thanks ant. No idea why my phone is blocked but I will look into it. You can email me the details on SNIP

What time do you start?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

PM's do not start working until after four posts. The site requires it so someone can not just join and spam the users. 

You also can not post personal information on the forum.


----------



## Shevdogg (Mar 20, 2011)

antpro26 said:


> Me and my uncle and a few of his friends play football on a saturday morning at 10am and monday evening at 7pm at the Meadows Hayya Gym indoor football pitch.
> A few players have let us down this weekend so we need about 4 players (we already have 8) to play. It costs 38aed each to rent the pitch.
> Our standard is ok, Please let me know if you would like to play.
> Thanks, Anthony.


I can play. You play every week? im pretty rubbish tho...


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Ant i can swing by for a game either Monday or Saturday, although a little slower than i was played for many years and only 'retired' a few years ago. I live in Springs so pretty close to where you play. Unfortunately off to the UK Tuesday for a week until the 18th April, so wont be available this weekend. Let me know if you still need someone for the young guys to run round.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the replies. Just spoke to my Uncle and he said were short again for Monday night so you could play then if you like? Also feel free to invite friends/colleagues as I think we need to find about 6 players!
I'll PM you my mobile and email. Same goes for you Shevdogg.
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Shevdogg said:


> I can play. You play every week? im pretty rubbish tho...


Can't PM you as you need to have made at least 4 posts...


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

antpro26 said:


> Hi, thanks for the replies. Just spoke to my Uncle and he said were short again for Monday night so you could play then if you like? Also feel free to invite friends/colleagues as I think we need to find about 6 players!
> I'll PM you my mobile and email. Same goes for you Shevdogg.
> Thanks, Anthony.


Hey mate, any chance you need another for tomorrow still? Play Sunday league back in the UK and out here for a few weeks for work so would love a game...


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

yeh sure thats fine. will pm you my email and phone number.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Excellent, cheers.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, we're still a couple short for tonight. Let me know if you would like to play, or if anyone has friends/colleagues who would like to play. Its 7pm at the meadows hayya gym indoor football pitch.
To save time, feel free to email me on /snip
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi antpro,

Can we ask you to please continue using the same football thread for this purpose to avoid duplication and cluttering the forum with similar threads - thanks a lot.


----------



## Burj (Apr 25, 2011)

*Ajman or nearby?*

Hi all - does anyone play or know of any 5-7 a side games, preferably indoors but not necessarily, in Ajman or northern Sharjah? I played regularly before I got here but now it seems the games here arent really organised or regular... 

Otherwise - how far is the place you guys play at, is it practical to reach by public transport!? Im currently car-less...


----------



## 127236 (May 9, 2011)

Guys, I am looking for a team to train and play with on regular basis. Please advice...


----------



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

JPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> We're currently playing 5 a side football on a Thursday evening 6 till 7 and in need of some experienced new players to make up numbers. Majority of players are UK expats and it's just a friendly game so if anyone's interested just send me a message.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I have recently moved to dubai and looking for a football team, not bothered about quailty just to keep me in shape? I have played football since i was 5 years old and always played to a high standard, as i started my career in football as a goalkeeper i wouldnt mind playing in goal for your team on a tuesday and then playing out and having a kick around on a thursday.

Thanks

richard


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too interested in joining as funtime


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I'll come along when I get there... Only if I can carry the magic sponge.


----------



## Fathy (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am interested, let me know if there are room for me.


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Jynx, 

I am thinking to moving to Dubai... will there be any way to watch NFL there in a few months?




Jynxgirl said:


> Just come to realize that everywhere else in the rest of the world... football is what you think of soccer and that not many people outside of the usa likes american football.
> 
> Seven months until preseason


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

For a 177 more days, I shall still be here. The Sunday games are easier to catch as noon games start at around 8pm here. If you want to watch Monday night football, then you have to either stay up until around 4am, or get up at 4am to watch them. Depends on how die hard you are and your schedule.


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> For a 177 more days, I shall still be here. The Sunday games are easier to catch as noon games start at around 8pm here. If you want to watch Monday night football, then you have to either stay up until around 4am, or get up at 4am to watch them. Depends on how die hard you are and your schedule.


Thanks! ... hey do you g-chat? I am very open minded, optimistic, and adventurous person but your the one person that is freaking me out about making this big move! If you'd be willing id like to gchat... hit me up [SNIP] is my email


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

NYdesignandtech said:


> Thanks! ... hey do you g-chat? I am very open minded, optimistic, and adventurous person but your the one person that is freaking me out about making this big move! If you'd be willing id like to gchat... hit me up ...... is my gmail


I just yahoo.... Would suggest not putting your personal stuff on the public forum or you never know who will message you  Pm me. 

Many people love this place. If you drink and like to party, I think that makes it a bit better. And can be like one non stop long extended vacation in vegas! (well kind of)


----------



## sara_holmes (May 15, 2011)

david.harmon said:


> The headline got me excited until I opened the thread and saw that you're talking about soccer. I thought you were talking about real football!


there is an american football team being organized here very recently. there are however very few americans playing so they do not know the game that well (as I have heard but they are trying). if you know how to play inbox me. they will start practice again in aug 2011


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

sara_holmes said:


> there is an american football team being organized here very recently. there are however very few americans playing so they do not know the game that well (as I have heard but they are trying). if you know how to play inbox me. they will start practice again in aug 2011


- Why don't they 'google' for the rules of the game and other needed information?
- August, seriously? That is one of the hottest months in the year. Are they indoors?

- I can play and know how to play (for the most part).... is it tackle or flag/touch?


----------



## ScallyfaxDale (Apr 14, 2011)

Moving over early July, experienced 24y/o player (though can't claim to be any sort of world beater!) can play anywhere across the back four (prefer RB or LB) or on the wings at a push. 

Will need to get my fitness up after a summer of travelling but keen to play if any teams need players around that time!


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

JPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> We're currently playing 5 a side football on a Thursday evening 6 till 7 and in need of some experienced new players to make up numbers. Majority of players are UK expats and it's just a friendly game so if anyone's interested just send me a message.
> 
> ...


I be moving to dubai in July...are u guys still playing on Thursdays?


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

if u guys need any gear...im ur man!


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

JPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> We're currently playing 5 a side football on a Thursday evening 6 till 7 and in need of some experienced new players to make up numbers. Majority of players are UK expats and it's just a friendly game so if anyone's interested just send me a message.
> 
> ...



I do not move out until September but would be up for playing if still needing players at that time.


----------



## K1903 (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to play every sunday back in İstanbul, moved here about a month ago and would like to keep the routine. 

If you need players i am up for playing too.


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

themash said:


> I do not move out until September but would be up for playing if still needing players at that time.


send me a message through this once you arrive and we'll get you started.

Cheers
JP


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

K1903 said:


> I used to play every sunday back in İstanbul, moved here about a month ago and would like to keep the routine.
> 
> If you need players i am up for playing too.


if you send me a message through this i'll forward you the details.

Cheers
JP


----------



## Dave178 (Mar 14, 2011)

are you still looking for players?


----------



## Sphinex (May 11, 2011)

Hey peeps,
I am moving to Dubai in October & would love to play. Are there any games on the weekends? I hear my job will be very demanding during the week.


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

if you send me a message through this i'll forward you the details.

Cheers
JP


----------



## Mark Simpson (Jul 16, 2011)

*5 a side football*



JPC said:


> Hi JP
> 
> Am new in Dubai have been here for a week staying at the Byblos Hotel. Will be moving into the Festival City area in and around the 24th July.
> 
> ...


----------



## tryiing (Jul 29, 2011)

hi
i would feel great if i returned to play football
it doesn't mean i am Maradonna but i am still effective in the game
drop me a mail on tryiing hotmail if i can join

tnx

M, Egyptian, 29


----------



## toyradish (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep I am looking for a kick about let me know the details 

thanks


----------



## SVE1013 (Sep 9, 2011)

JPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> We're currently playing 5 a side football on a Thursday evening 6 till 7 and in need of some experienced new players to make up numbers. Majority of players are UK expats and it's just a friendly game so if anyone's interested just send me a message.
> 
> ...



JPL - Dont know if you're still looking for players but I would be very happy to play -- im looking for a team (recently moved to Dubai). Captaained my college team and grew up playing in the DC United Youth System and for the US Youth National Team. As I said, would love to play so let me know if you still need experienced players.


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm afraid we have more than we need just now but i'll keep you posted if this changes.

If your looking for something pretty soon you could always contact the duplays league as they take on individuals as well as teams.




SVE1013 said:


> JPL - Dont know if you're still looking for players but I would be very happy to play -- im looking for a team (recently moved to Dubai). Captaained my college team and grew up playing in the DC United Youth System and for the US Youth National Team. As I said, would love to play so let me know if you still need experienced players.


----------



## centric (Jul 27, 2011)

JPC said:


> Hi all
> 
> We're currently playing 5 a side football on a Thursday evening 6 till 7 and in need of some experienced new players to make up numbers. Majority of players are UK expats and it's just a friendly game so if anyone's interested just send me a message.
> 
> ...


Do you still need players mate im up to play on a regular basis


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry but we're fully booked up just now.



centric said:


> Do you still need players mate im up to play on a regular basis


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

In view of JPCs last couple of answers, I've closed the thread

jo xxx


----------

